# Frage an die Mädels aus Österreich



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage bzw eine Bitte.
Wir würden uns gerne für unseren Camping-Bus diesen Reiniger hier bestellen, damit die Räder nicht nach den Touren total versifft da rein müssen.

http://www.nomadwasher.com
Der hat bei den Tests immer am besten abgeschnitten, ist aber leider nur in UK erhältlich.

Allerdings haben die Deutschland nicht zur Auswahl, Österreich allerdings schon.
Würde sich evtl eine von Euch bereit erklären dass ich das Gerät zu ihr nach Österreich senden kann und sie es dann an mich weiter sendet nach Deutschland? Bezahlt wird das Gerät von mir gleich im voraus, die Unkosten für den Weiterversand etc trage ich natürlich.

Dachte ich frag einfach mal nach, vielleicht klappt es ja


----------



## _Olli (17. Mai 2017)

also auf der seite steht auch deutschland als lieferort - schreib denen mal eine mail das es im WK nicht angezeigt wird

http://www.nomadwasher.com/index.php/delivery/i_14.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Mai 2017)

_Olli schrieb:


> also auf der seite steht auch deutschland als lieferort - schreib denen mal eine mail das es im WK nicht angezeigt wird
> 
> http://www.nomadwasher.com/index.php/delivery/i_14.html



Hab ich schon versucht. Allerdings kommt da leider keine Antwort. Nur im Drop Down Menu bei der Bestellung kann man Deutschland leider nicht auswählen. Und meinen Englisch-Kentnissen traue ich nicht weit genug über den Weg um dort anzurufen.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Mai 2017)

Wir nutzen sowas, braucht keinen Strom und funktioniert gut


----------



## lucie (17. Mai 2017)

Habe den Nomad, funktioniert super. Gibt aber auch andere Hersteller:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/aqua2go/Hochdruckreiniger-p44351/gruen-universal-o600001/


----------



## Rainer-75 (18. Mai 2017)

Wie kommst ausgerechnet auf den nomad?  
Hab mir sowas auch schonmal überlegt. Glaub aber fast das ich s unterwegs s nie brauchen werde. 
Von kärcher gibt s sowas mitlerweile auch
https://www.kaercher.com/de/home-garden/mobile-reinigung.html


----------



## Bettina (18. Mai 2017)

129 bei Stadler
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...kzeug/Aqua2go-Hochdruckreiniger-mit-Akku.html


----------



## lucie (18. Mai 2017)

Bettina schrieb:


> 129 bei Stadler
> https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...kzeug/Aqua2go-Hochdruckreiniger-mit-Akku.html





lucie schrieb:


> Habe den Nomad, funktioniert super. Gibt aber auch andere Hersteller:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/aqua2go/Hochdruckreiniger-p44351/gruen-universal-o600001/


----------



## Bettina (18. Mai 2017)




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (18. Mai 2017)

Wir wollen nicht den Aqua2Go. Da überzeugt uns die Verarbeitung nicht. Zudem sieht der Nomad einfach aufgeräumter auf. Der soll ja auch dauerhaft im Bus bleiben.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich da ne ganze Weile damit beschäftigt und ist immer wieder beim Nomad gelandet und hat den Aqua2Go aussortiert. So nen Pumpsprüher haben wir bereits, ist aber irgendwie nicht so das Wahre. Den Nomad kann man auch mal in nen Bach oder See legen und dann direkt von da das Wasser holen da er nen Filter drin hat und somit nichts verschmutzt und verstopfen kann..
Der Kärcher hat nur 4 Liter, deswegen fliegt der raus.


----------



## lucie (18. Mai 2017)

Steht Euer Bus im Winter in einer Garage? Wenn nicht, solltet ihr den Hochdruckreiniger, egal welcher es am Ende wird, bei Frost besser raus nehmen. Sonst werdet ihr nicht lange Spaß an dem Teil haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

